# Taking xanax before going in for colonoscopy



## joanna2012

*taking xanax before going in for colonoscopy*

As I get closer to the colonoscopy my anxiety is out of control.  I know rationally that it isn't that big of a deal, blah, blah, blah.  But, I am beyond nervous and anxious.  I have a hard time sleeping and wake in the middle of the night thinking about it and unable to go back to sleep without taking xanax.  I asked my dr. if I could take a xanax before I went in that morning of.  I am honestly worried I am going to freak out and leave due to panic.  He said no and the reason was because I had to be unmedicated to sign my consents, etc.  But they make me get there 1.5 before the procedure so that is so much time to freak out.  I know how xanax effects me as I have taken it off an on for 10 years.  Do you think I can take a dose without it affecting my anestesia.  Did anyone else do this.  Thanks!


----------



## mickey

I would listen to the doc and avoid it.  Perhaps bring it with you and see if they will let you take it at the hospital; after checking in.  You do not want any meds interacting in a negative way.  Perhaps reset your mind and look at the colonoscopy as the test that will give you the answers you need and put an end to things?  Look at it as a positive thing and  maybe that can calm your anxiety? At least you will know what you are dealing with after the test.  Good luck!


----------



## Clash

I know how you feel. I know that it is no big deal but I almost talk myself out of it before I walk through the doors. Was the doctor's only concern that that you had to sign consents? Maybe you could ask him if you could take it after signing consents? I know here after you register it still may be 45 minutes or so before they lead you back to get ready for the colonoscopy. I hope you find some peace. Anxienty is such a monster! Good luck!


----------



## lisakuney

When I had a breast lump removed right after Christmas, I was very anxious and wanted to take my normal Xanax. I was advised that I could not, but once they started my IV they gave me some Versed and it really helped a lot. Since I was going to receive it for the procedure anyway, it worked. Perhaps you could ask for the same since Versed is commonly used for colonoscopy anesthesia?


----------



## JakeL

Xanax is really helpful if you need to just calm down. Anytime I feel really anxious I take it. Yes, I know there are side effects, but I think the benefits outweigh the costs.


----------



## kh216

Xanax could interfere with the anesthesia given for the colonscopy. If the doctor has told you not to take it, then don't take it.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Joanna they put you to sleep so I would just focus on the present and as long as you are awake the present is not the procedure. Don't think about it and do breathing exercises.


----------

